# Turkey at West Branch



## mopboy (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been seeing more and more Turkey at West Branch. Has anyone ever killed one out there?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard mopboy
I have seen them out there but have never hunted them... I imagine there are too many other hunters there, at least for me..


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was calling them in once out there two years ago. They kept getting closer and BAM! A gun shot from someone near by that I didn'y even know was there.

I hunt my sisters property in Coshocton now. No more worrying about other on public land now.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

gezzzzzzzzz...
let that hap'n to me onetime!!!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I have hunted the Wayne Nat. forest down by Logan in the past andkilled a couple of nice birds out of there, but quit hunting when 2 yrs in a row  , my buddy who lives there and hunted there all of his life, had two birds shot right out from underneath him  . Didnt even know the guy was there, and by the time he got his bearings and collected his thoughts, the guy was long gone of course,....WOW, what gull that must take....Definately no bird in the world worth putting someones life in danger for of course......
tony


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I spend alot of time there and have seen a few flocks from time to time along the water edges, as with deer and coyote. Theres even a "BIGFOOT" sighting!The thing thats got me worried are the tigers belowing at night


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

JIG, you on something man?! Tigers, bigfoot!?  Ok, maybe elephants..but not bigfoot.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lmao the exotic animales that you ear at westbranch are at a local exoptic animal farm that is very near west branch


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its nice to know that they are in cages! As fer the bigfoot thing, theres a story that goes with the lake about a trapper whom run across something
he couldnt keep up with by the lake years ago! U can find alot of info online. The campgrounds held and feed the soilders for the WAR OF 1812."CAPTAIN CAMBELL SPORT"


----------



## Ovation (Apr 7, 2005)

I think if you hunt public land for any amount of time you will have a turkey shot out from under you. When the youth hunts were public land only a couple years ago I had turkeys shot on the way in on both days. You also see a lot of things of odd people out there. I was on brush creek 2 years ago first day of youth season. A guy came up from the road blowing an owl hooter almost every breath for a mile, stood right under the roost tree of the bird I was hunting blowing his owl hooter for about 10 seconds, flushed the bird off the roost, and then blew it all the way back to his car. Needless to say we were ready to go chat with him but I was too worried about getting on another bird.


----------

